# Pine Settle



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Here's a pine settle I've (almost) finished. It's made from the head and footboards of our old bed. Most of the jointing is simple screwed and glued with the exception of the arms which are the footboard cut in half and tenoned into mortises routed into the rear uprights. The rest is pretty straightforward. Pine slats are fitted into the base to make a blanket box. The only thing left to do is some sanding and poly finish. The new pine was stained using a gel stain in Baltic pine (first time use for me and quite pleasantly surprised).


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Geordie, WOW!! Keep up the good work. :sold: :sold:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Beautiful piece of furniture Geordie. You should enjoy it for a long time.


P.S. A Settle is a wooden bench, usually with arms and a high back, long enough to accommodate three or four sitters. Or as we call it here, a settee.
Whichever you call it, it is really nice Geordie.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I like it Geordie 

it's looking good 


======






nzgeordie said:


> Here's a pine settle I've (almost) finished. It's made from the head and footboards of our old bed. Most of the jointing is simple screwed and glued with the exception of the arms which are the footboard cut in half and tenoned into mortises routed into the rear uprights. The rest is pretty straightforward. Pine slats are fitted into the base to make a blanket box. The only thing left to do is some sanding and poly finish. The new pine was stained using a gel stain in Baltic pine (first time use for me and quite pleasantly surprised).


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Dr.Zook said:


> Beautiful piece of furniture Geordie. You should enjoy it for a long time.
> P.S. A Settle is a wooden bench, usually with arms and a high back, long enough to accommodate three or four sitters. Or as we call it here, a settee.
> Whichever you call it, it is really nice Geordie.


That could be a whole thread to itself  
Depends a lot on what part of the country/world you live in - and what era in history you are talking about.

The important thing though -- is -- it is a beautiful and functional piece of furniture. Hope you signed it -- so your grand kids can tell their kids about great-grandpa while they sit in it.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job, Geordie! Now that's what you're supposed to do with old furniture!


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Geordie,

I am once again amazed at the talent on this site.

Beautiful work my friend.

Ed......


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Geordie, Thats a great looking project. My favorite part of it is that you are able to take a piece of furniture that is no longer needed. And turn it into something functional. Looks great!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Awesome work Geordie! It turned out really great!

Corey


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind comments guys. I'll post a final pic when I've completed the finishing.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Great job of recycling! I’m not a tree hugger but I can appreciate stuff like this!


----------

